

Adobe's Digital Publishing mistake - splatcollision
http://elliotjaystocks.com/blog/adobes-digital-publishing-mistake/

======
frankus
This seems like a perfect opportunity for someone to come in and undercut
them.

The app-generation part is easy and the subscription part is reasonably easy.
The tricky part is figuring out what an effective magazine layout looks like
on a tablet (which I don't think anyone has nailed yet) and figuring out how
to make it accessible for authoring by "print people" (which is where Adobe
might well have the upper hand).

